# Those husky home depot lights



## amp (May 29, 2004)

What department were you guys finding them in? I asked around but no one working there had heard of them. Maybe it's because I'm in canada...


----------



## theepdinker (May 30, 2004)

Usually in front of the the tool area.
Theepdinker


----------



## LEDagent (May 30, 2004)

They usually have ALL the flashlights grouped in one area, even the spotlights and some powerdrill flashlight accessories. 

If the Husky ain't in the section, they probably don't stock them. They cost about $25 USD here and they look might "Husky". It has an 8" reflector using an H3 bulb, it's quite heavy, but that is to be expected with such a large spotlight.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (May 30, 2004)

Umm LEDagent, my dad and I recently picked up a red Husky 1MCP spotlight from Home Depot, and it _wasn't_ with all of the other lights. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/poke2.gif

My local Home Depot stocks a 1m CP Husky as well as a 2 (maybe 2.25?) bigger one. Good luck in your search amp!


----------



## LEDagent (May 30, 2004)

Where did you find it Aaron? All my Home Depot stores in San Diego (about 4) group all their flashlights in one area. I could be wrong...not all Home Depot stores aren't like San Diego's. The best thing to do is just ask.

Anyway, the next time i go i'll see if i can get some pictures and maybe some part numbers for you amp, so that you can just call up your local Home Depot branches to check them out on their computers. Heck, i'd buy one for you, but i'm afraid of your Canadian import tax. A 25 dollar item can turn into something more expensive i think.


----------



## LEDagent (May 30, 2004)

Hehehe...shoot all i had to do was go to the Home Depot website and search for "Spotlight" and it was the first item returned.

Here is its:






*Husky 2.5 M Candlepower Spotlight* 
*Model HSK141HD* 
*Internet/Catalog # 165065* 
*Store SKU# 319318* 

_Find hundreds of uses for this Husky 2.5M CP spotlight. Rugged, weatherproof, ABS construction and rubberized protective bezel makes this the spotlight for even tough jobs. It can be use either cordless or corded, including both AC and DC charging cords. The built in work stand allows for hands-free work. The powerful 12V/3ah high density sealed lead acid battery provides up to 25 minutes of continuous use. Use it in the 12V spotlight mode for extended use. Handle features a rotating area light which operates continuously for up to 14 hours. The H-3 100 W/12 V ultra white bulb provides a crisp beam visible for up to 2 miles. The carry strap lanyard provides portability._ 

Also, i'll add again, the Husky pictured here has a much bigger reflector than my LSI Spotlight which uses a 6.5 inch reflector. I'll guess this Husky one uses a 8". It is much heavier so the battery must be bigger to accomidate the larger wattage bulb.


EDIT EDIT EDIT:

Hmm...This information was found on our US Home Depot site. I found the Canadian site but i can't find there search feature. I'll keep looking to see if Canada supplies these lights.


----------



## IlluminatingBikr (May 30, 2004)

Here is the one I have:



Link.

Very small for a spotlight, but good beam and runtime. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## BatteryCharger (May 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*IlluminatingBikr said:*
Here is the one I have:



Link.

Very small for a spotlight, but good beam and runtime. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Interesting...that's just a vector with Home Depot's name on it. I've got the same thing with Vector printed on the side.
http://www.vectormfg.com/site2/frontpages/lighting.htm


----------



## Bullzeyebill (May 31, 2004)

I bought the Husky 2.5 model from Home Depot in Santa Rosa, CA. Great spot. Made by Vector, according to manual. I like it. One of the three little leds starts blinking when the charge is nearing completion. Glass lens. I think metal reflector. Lots of lumens there.

Bill


----------



## 3rd_shift (May 31, 2004)

I have had that Husky for over a year now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
I'm still very happy with it to this day. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif
I put in a smaller 55 watt h3 in it for cooler operation and longer continuos runtime out to 35 minutes.
Still obnoxiously bright and tight with the smaller bulb.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 1, 2004)

3rd shift, did you use a Vector 55watt H3?

Bill


----------



## amp (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks for the detective work guys. Does anyone know how the beam on the aluminums compares to the vector/husky plastic models?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 2, 2004)

I pulled out my Husky Manual. It's 2.25 million candle power spot. HSK 141HD/319-318.

Bill


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jun 8, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Bullzeyebill said:*
3rd shift, did you use a Vector 55watt H3?

Bill 

[/ QUOTE ]

I used a Sylvania 12 volt h3 55 watt from Walmart's automotive department. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif
It was only 5 bucks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 21, 2004)

My home depot has the husky lights in the tool section. Probably placed there to be near the other Husky and Vector electrical hardware (battery chargers, inverters, etc).

Daniel


----------

